# Was haltet ihr von Thailand Koi´s ??



## stephan (4. Juli 2008)

Hallo
Habe mal eine frage, ich kann von einen 
Bekannten Thailland Koi´s bekommen. 
Sind aber nicht gegen KHV geimpft.
Habe Japan , Nachzuchten bei mir drin.
Was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## juergen-b (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Thailland Koi´s ??*

servus stephan,

wie ich dem text deines postings entnehme, hast du dich mit der thematik KHV noch nicht intensiv auseinander gesetzt.

man kann nicht gegen KHV impfen - eher könnte man sagen, man impft KHV und die überlebenden sind die starken ......... diese praxis wurde teilweise in israel angewandt.

diese fische sind aber nach wie vor KHV positiv und können bisher unbefleckte koi infizieren.

was thailand koi betrifft so hört man auch ab und an sehr negatives - aber gleiches gilt für japan etc. soll heißen:

ich glaube nicht daß dir irgendwer auf diese frage eine qualifizierte antwort geben kann   

die meiner ansicht nach noch beste strategie ist, immer beim gleichen seriösen händler kaufen - dubiose verkaufswege meiden (dazu zählen bei mir auch bau und gartenmärkte) und karantäne durchführen im bereich der ausbruchtemp. (ca. 25°) .......... eine sicherheit wirst du vermutlich nie erlangen. leider !!!


----------



## Redlisch (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Thailland Koi´s ??*

Hallo,


			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> servus stephan,
> 
> wie ich dem text deines postings entnehme, hast du dich mit der thematik KHV noch nicht intensiv auseinander gesetzt.
> 
> ...



kannst du dafür Beweise bringen ?



> Wo liegen denn aber nun die Unterschiede, zwischen naiven und immunisierten Koi??? Unseres Erachtens, und aus unserer Erfahrung geht von Immunisierten Koi nicht mehr oder weniger Gefahr für die Koipopulation aus wie von Naiven Koi. Alle in der Vergangenheit gemachten PCR-Tests immunisierter Koi waren negativ.


Quelle

Auch sehr informativ : Klick


Ich begreife nicht warum viele so schlecht über die Israelkois reden, für die ganzen Behauptungen gibt es doch gar keine Grundlagen ...

meine 20cent dazu ...

Axel


----------



## juergen-b (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Thailland Koi´s ??*

hy axel,

klar - deine links sind spitze    

........ genau die beiden einzigsten welche diese these vertreten ......... der eine ist der züchter der israel koi und der ander ist der deutschlandvertrieb welcher mittlerweile wohl durch gewisse wirtschaftliche umstände nicht mehr im koi - vertrieb tätig ist  

wenn du israel koi spitze findest - ich habe nichts dagegen ...... solange du sie in deinem eigenen teich beherbergst  

wenn du beweise und links für tatsachen suchst - kontakte den user ARMIN .... der hat sie alle und hilft dir sicher gerne aus


----------



## Armin (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Thailland Koi´s ??*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> kannst du dafür Beweise bringen ?
> ...



Moin,

damit du auch mal ein paar aktuelle Gundlagen hast , daß die Israel-Koi keine Lösung  sind , ganz im Gegenteil . :? 

http://elib.tiho-hannover.de/dissertations/meyerk_ss07.pdf

BTW. Symptomlose Carrierfische sind z.B. Israelkoi !

Gruß Armin


----------



## Redlisch (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Thailland Koi´s ??*

Hallo Armin


			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> damit du auch mal ein paar aktuelle Gundlagen hast , daß die Israel-Koi keine Lösung  sind , ganz im Gegenteil . :?
> 
> ...



Diese Dissertation bezieht sich auf das Verfahren welches bis 2006 angewandt wurde, Kois infizieren und dann bei 30°C halten (Immunisieren). Alle Verweise gehen bis min. 2005 zurück.
2007 konnte von diesem Fischzüchter [Mag Noy](wo mein Link wohl hingeht) z.B. kein KHV nachgewiesen werden Link

Ein anderer Züchter aus Israel (Hazorea Koifarm) betreibt seine Becken in einem geschlossenen Wasserkreislauf, ohne irgendwelche Impfungen oder Immunisieren, es werden nur Elterntiere genommen wo der PCR-Test negativ ist. Auch hier konnte bisher kein Fall von KHV nachgewiesen werden.

In Thailand kam es im März 2006 zu einen größeren KHV epedemie.

Das man auch bei Israelkois reinfallen kann, mussten wir ja leider erst kürzlich lesen 

Axel


----------



## Armin (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Thailland Koi´s ??*

Kappes !!!



BTW.: Die ehemals hochgeheizten mit über 90% Ausfallqote sind noch größere Virenschleudern . 

Gruß Armin


----------

